# Chausson welcome suite



## webfoot (Jun 9, 2008)

We have been checking out the electric bed in these models but there are conflicting reports. What we need to know is -can you leave your bedding on the bed when it is stowed. We always did this with our hymer but my aged joints etcfound it increasingly difficult tostowthe bed in the morning.


----------

